# شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة



## dudu (25 أبريل 2007)

شاهد الاان اكثر من5700 قنال عالميه وعربيه مشفر وغير مشفر وبدون ستالايت 
قنالات اوربيه واميركيه اوستراليه وكناديه
من الصين والهند واليابان والى اميريكا الاتينيه واسرائيل ومصر ولبنان والمغرب 
والكثير من الدول السويد والنرويج والدنمارك 
المانيا وفرنسا وايطاليا 
شاهد واستمتع وكله مجاني ارجو ان تنال الاعجاب   سلام الرب يسوع دودو
:59: http://wwitv.com/portal.htm
http://wwitv.com/portal.htm
http://wwitv.com/portal.htm


----------



## dreemland (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

شكرا يا باشا على الموقع الشديد ده


----------



## dudu (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



dreemland قال:


> شكرا يا باشا على الموقع الشديد ده


عزيزي dreemland ارجو ان ينال الاعجاب سلاملام دودو:t17:


----------



## man4truth (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

*شكرا يا باشا على المقع الأكثر من رائع ده​*


----------



## dudu (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



man4truth قال:


> *شكرا يا باشا على المقع الأكثر من رائع ده​*


 man4truth   اوكي الف شكر لك سلام لام دودو [  :bud: /SIZE]


----------



## †السريانيه† (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

شكرا على المواقع   الرب يبارك تعبك​


----------



## dudu (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

†السريانيه†  الشكر لك سلام دودو


----------



## monlove (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

الشكر لك


----------



## lovefoxman (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

شكرا بس الموقع عارفة بقالي شهرhttp://www.craftytv.com/tv/index/indexبس الموقع ده احسن منة:ura1::giveup:


----------



## dudu (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



monlove قال:


> الشكر لك


http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=17&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=6

فلم عادل امام الجديد مرجان احمد مرجان  تحياتي دودو 30:


----------



## dudu (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



†السريانيه† قال:


> شكرا على المواقع   الرب يبارك تعبك​



http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=17&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=6
دودو:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## besho_spirit (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

*شكرا كتير يا DUDU كنت قالب عليه المنتديات Merci علي تعبك 
و تعبناك معانا*


----------



## king (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

موقع رائع جدا وشكر على التعب


----------



## dudu (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



king قال:


> موقع رائع جدا وشكر على التعب



 هاد من لطفك دودو:99:


----------



## ريمون رمسيس راغب (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

الف شكر جداااا يامعلم


----------



## samy samuel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

الرب يبارك تعبكم ........ نصلي من اجل ماريو واندرو (ابطال الايمان)


----------



## dudu (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



ريمون رمسيس راغب قال:


> الف شكر جداااا يامعلم


 الشكر لكم سلامي دودو:smil7:


----------



## farawala (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

هاى dudu
موقع جميل جدا 
شششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## MR.FADY (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

الف شكر يا نجم


----------



## dudu (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



farawala قال:


> هاى dudu
> موقع جميل جدا
> شششششششششششششششكرا


  الشكر لكم سلامي دودو:94:


----------



## dudu (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



mr.fady قال:


> الف شكر يا نجم


 الشكر لكم سلامي دودو


----------



## dudu (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



besho_spirit قال:


> *شكرا كتير يا DUDU كنت قالب عليه المنتديات Merci علي تعبك
> و تعبناك معانا[/ الشكر لكم سلامي دودو
> 
> :close_tem*


----------



## johnwhite (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

شكرا حبيبى...موقع رائع جدا


----------



## dudu (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



johnwhite قال:


> شكرا حبيبى...موقع رائع جدا



  عزيزي johnwhite
الف شكر لك محبتي دودو  :t19:


----------



## king (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

[q-bible]انتة وحشتوانى اوىىىىىىىىى[/q-bible]


----------



## الانبا نوفير (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*

كس امك يا دودو


----------



## dudu (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاهد 5700 قنال مشفرة وغير مشفرة*



الانبا نوفير قال:


> كس امك يا دودو


 عزيزي   الانبا نوفير
ليش بعدين بتزعل امك كتير اوي  دودو :new4:


----------

